# Using polycarbonate molds for chocolate



## pjs (Jun 17, 2007)

I just acquired a used professional grade mold for chocolate and could not get a release after several trials. I've been using the craft-store quality molds with excellent results. Any ideas on why it won't release?

Thanks!

PJ


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

The only things I can think of involve questions...

1) Are you getting a good temper on your chocolate?

2) How long are you letting it set in the molds before you try and release them?


----------



## pjs (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, the chocolate is in temper (other molds released well) and I let set in the refrigerator for 15 min (as directed) with no luck and also at room temp (68 deg) 
Should the mold have been warmed prior to filling?


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

what kind of chocolate are you using . I let mine dry out before it goes into the fridge. plus check on it every five minutes,or so.if not set in 15 minutes. the chocolate was to warm when it went in the molds. you can, put them into the freezer for a couple.:lips:


----------



## pjs (Jun 17, 2007)

I used El Rey 71%. I contacted the person I purchased the mold from and I'm going to clean the cavity again with cotton swabs, make sure there's no moisture and give it another try. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Make sure you always dry the mold immediately after cleaning it. And only use cotton balls or other cotton batting - these molds scratch pretty easily, and scratches can cause sticking. Warming the mold a little bit with a hairdryer, etc, can help give you a nice shine, but it shouldn't make a huge difference in the unmolding.

If it's a clear mold, you'll be able to tell when it's ready by looking through the mold. When the mold is ready to unmold, the chocolate will sort of pull away - hard to explain, but you'll recognize it when you see it. If you're not seeing that, put it back in the fridge, or just leave it at room temperature for a while longer. 

Usually when I turn my molds over about 50-75% of the pieces drop out right away, but to get the rest I need to give the mold a hard rap or two on the countertop. Interestingly, those ones usually have the best shine - not sure how that's connected!

Good luck.


----------



## jane jermy (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi I have the same sort of problem. I bought a large pre used *polycarbonate* mould 7" or 8" egg mould from ebay as I plan to make a special egg for my Autistic my son. He loved harry potter and planned to make him a large chocolate egg. I was exited when the mould arrived and could not wait to get started. I bought I good belgum chocolate read up on the net how to temper the chocolate and started. Everything seemed good at the begining the chocolate looked good, I think it was tempered properly I followed instructions on the www how to temper, I set the mould up ready for the chocolate by softly polishing with small cotton balls. Poured the choclate in mould making sure all areas where covered, I was not sure If I needed more then one coat of chocolate as it seemed to be a thin layer, l let thechocolate set but when it came to turning it out of the mould it was stuck fast.

What did I do wrong, could it be the mould or what else am I doing wrong. perhaps I did not temper correctly I honestly dont know. If there is a problem with the mould is there a way to improve the mould to help the chocolate come out of the mould. I realy need urgent help. Dose anyone have any help they could offer me, oops also can I remelt the chocolate that I have managed to get out of the mould again or should I start with fresh chocolate from scratch.

Look forward to hearing form somene soon.

Thank you

Jane


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

There is no way to "improve" a mold to release chocolate better.  I've molded in expensive Euro molds, old fashioned tin plated molds, cheap china-town plastic molds, 2ltr pop bottles, even in balloons, and they all release well.  I find no difference in the shine from a $40 poly carbonate mold vs. a 2 ltr pop bottle.

What you must understand is that chocolate shrinks when it cools down.  It doesn't shrink much, maybe 1%-2%, but it does shrink.  This is why properly tempered chocolate can almost seen to fall out of molds.  If you have tempered your chocolate and have done a test (dip a strip of paper in it, and the chocolate sets up within minutes with no streaks), you must work with it while it still is warm, when it does start to cool, it won't shrink as much or not at all.

Does this make any sense to you?


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Jane Jermy said:


> Hi I have the same sort of problem. I bought a large pre used *polycarbonate* mould 7" or 8" egg mould from ebay as I plan to make a special egg for my Autistic my son.
> 
> Could the mold be scratched somehow?? Personally I would never buy a pre-used mold for chocolates.
> 
> ...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Scratches have no effect on the release of the mold--they (scratches) just show up as "scars" on the finished piece.

Whats the matter with used molds? You're the one who washes them....


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Scratches have no effect on the release of the mold--they (scratches) just show up as "scars" on the finished piece.
> 
> Whats the matter with used molds? You're the one who washes them....


Maybe I should clarify - I would never buy used molds sight unseen, which is what you are doing buying on Ebay. Just a personal choice.


----------



## jane jermy (Mar 3, 2015)

The chocolate I bought was  Belgian chocolate by Callabua, first attempt with the mould I dont think the temper was right but the second time the temper was good, I think the problem is defo the mould. To save buying a new mould at the moment I am going to experiment in casting a food safe silicone mould of the polycarbonate mould as I have some good mould making materials I got for making other types of moulds. I will see if I can make a silicone inner that can be used in the mould that way when the chocolate is set I can remove it and there wont be a problem with the release. If the works I will play around at making others perhaps, but I will see how the first turns out. All else fails I will buy a new mould. Not got much time though as his birthday is next week but all I can do is try.... lol


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Jane Jermy said:


> The chocolate I bought was Belgian chocolate by Callabua, first attempt with the mould I dont think the temper was right but the second time the temper was good, I think the problem is defo the mould. To save buying a new mould at the moment I am going to experiment in casting a food safe silicone mould of the polycarbonate mould as I have some good mould making materials I got for making other types of moulds. I will see if I can make a silicone inner that can be used in the mould that way when the chocolate is set I can remove it and there wont be a problem with the release. If the works I will play around at making others perhaps, but I will see how the first turns out. All else fails I will buy a new mould. Not got much time though as his birthday is next week but all I can do is try.... lol


Let us know how it turns out. - Remember, too, that milk, dark and white chocolate tempers at different temperatures.


----------

